# 4 dr Skyline? Would it be possible?



## elPedro (Aug 2, 2003)

Hey all.. What I am trying to save up for is a sentra probably around 03 and then somehow import the back of the body of a skyline so I can install the skyline backlits on the sentra (I am thinking I would probably have to weld it on) .... but I have no clue if this is even possible? Anyone know if it is? Also can the sentra fit and handle a skyline engine?

what I am trying to go for is the 4 door skyline. I realize what I am thinking will be probably very hard if even possible but hey a 4 dr skyline would be sweet and I think one of a kind unless people saw this and copied it.

oh well thanks for any input.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

.......wow
I don't even know where to begin


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

elPedro said:


> Hey all.. What I am trying to save up for is a sentra probably around 03 and then somehow import the back of the body of a skyline so I can install the skyline backlits on the sentra (I am thinking I would probably have to weld it on) .... but I have no clue if this is even possible? Anyone know if it is? Also can the sentra fit and handle a skyline engine?



umm............

uhhhhhhhhh

:loser: 


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA

a skyline rear on the sentra just for the taillights, HAHAHAHAAHA

Skyline engine in the Sentra, HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA 

*takes breath*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAA

so...what skyline engine were you thinking of getting? The VR22ETD???


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

hehehehe, you're mean mike, it's his first post be nice
Well then again it's pretty hard to be nice with a first post like that

My favorite part is he wants to "save up" for a sentra, and then he wants to drop probably twice the cost of the car into it just to have something that looks stupid and won't be reliable for shit.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I guess I'll tell you why we're all laughing so you don't just think we're a big group of assholes, lol

My guess is you're in high school and your friend told you about some video with a skyline doing the 1/4 or a road course. You saw it and was like "wow that's fast and it has nice tail lights, I wonder if I can put that engine or tail lights on my car". But of course you wouldn't want to put them in your "1988 nissan maxima *cry*", so since you like the look of the b15 sentra you could get one of those and then use that as a testbed.

Well here's where the problems come in....
Sure you could get those taillights, but it will cost you several thousand for parts, labor, and paint to get them to look good. I don't know what engine you're talking about since the skyline is only a car and it's come with several different engines over the last several years. My guess is you're talking about the engine in the r32-r34 gt-r, the rb26dett. This engine (as well as all other engines in the skyline) is set up for rwd, while the sentra is fwd. You have 2 options here, you can either shove the engine in sideways, or you can convert the sentra to rwd. Either option will cost you atleast $15-20k or more in parts and labor, plus the engine itself is, last time I checked, around $7k. All in all you're looking at ~$30k just in modification to get this car on the road, add in the initial cost of the car and you have a $50k car that isn't street legal and will probably break down quite often. For that cost you could get a damn z06 if you wanted too, especially since $30k of that $50k is going to have to be upfront since you can't do payments on $30k of custom work and labor.

You couldn't have picked a worse base to do that swap in if you had tried, hell even a minivan probably has a larger engine bay and can be converted to rwd easier than the sentra.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

LOL

and for $50K, you could have a skyline anyways.


----------



## Nismo5042 (Nov 18, 2003)

dude that would be a bitch of a time trying to do all of that. yeah you would be better off just going and buying a skyline. that would cost so much money if you did all of that.


----------



## elPedro (Aug 2, 2003)

Well for one, you are right about saying I am a high school student but I am not some wannbe or idoit as it seems everyone is implying... I just had an idea and thought I would see if it is practical or possible. I just wanted to build a sweet sentra to blow away all the hondas in my area(Ontario canada... apparently Canada is a civic nation god damnit) since my area packed to the dim with alot of honda losers (tho not all honda drivers are losers, just some). I said "save up" because I want to be able to buy the sentra and do some body and engine work soon after, I realize it is a cheap car. Only reason why I wanted skyline tail lights on the sentra cause I really don't like the back of the sentra and really love the skyline tail lights. I was wondering about the skyline engine line cause if it was not too much to put it in and it work good why not (you are telling me none of you would put a skyline engine in your sentra if it could work good and didn't cost too much). Plus I remember reading earlier that b15 engine doesn't handle turbos well. These were just questions, no need to kill me for it. ... God I would have never put "thanks for any input" if I knew everyone was freakin crazy on these forums. Serious... if I knew it was such a bad idea I wouldn't have asked.

thanks for the info tho.

*** it just seems to me that you people are being overly harsh, tell me I am wrong


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

we're not overly harsh, we're realistic.

you can still get hte skyline taillights without having to get the entire rear end. that will still cost a bunch in labor and stuff, but not as bad as the entire rear end.

if you get a b15 sentra, find a 2000 or 2001 SE, iwth the SR20, and turbocharge that engine (it can handle 300whp on stock internals) then you'll definitely blow away quite a few of the hondas in your area.


----------



## elPedro (Aug 2, 2003)

it seems that you guys are realistic but are harsh at the same time. Anyways tho when you say I can still get skyline tail lights without getting the whole rear do you mean like skyline-looking tail lights that fit in the current tail light mold.... cause I really hate the whole back...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

He means you could get the actual skyline tail lights if you wanted, have them imported, and then custom mold them into the car. You can't redo the entire rear end without some MAJOR money, especially considering the skyline is so much wider and such a different shape than the sentra. You still haven't said what model you're looking at for the skyline, they all look completely different (the only real resemblance is the tail lights and a little on the front end).

As for the engine, sure if it would fit it would be nice, but there's no way in hell you're getting that thing in the engine bay in the first place, then you have to find a way to hook it up. In order for engines to be compatible they have to be setup the same way (fwd -> fwd, rwd -> rwd). It seems you don't really know how things work in a car or you wouldn't have to ask this question in the first place.

If you are dead-set on getting an rb26 it would be 20x easier if you get a 240sx instead. I've seen one that had a completed, running, rb26 swap and supposedly it wasn't too bad. Obviously it was still a ton of money, but not nearly as much as if it was put in a sentra. If you're dead set on a sentra, then an 00-01 SE would be a much better choice. You can either turbo that and pull 300whp out of it without a hitch, or you can swap in a det from a bluebird or gti-r and pull 400whp out of one of those without any problem.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

if i may add my two cents. all of the points above by the regulars are good. what i haven't seen said yet is:
i saw a b-14 sentra on ebay sellin for less than $4K with the skyline conversion tales and the skyline front end. im sure it was a lot more money to do the mods than the car even sold for but, hey. it looke pretty good, although those ARE some BIG tails for the sentra. it just doesn't look right.
you're crazy with the skyline engine. if you have to 'save up' for a sentra, it just ain't gonna happen. you'll be much happier with the typical sr20(de, det, ve) swap (in a b-14. not sure about what youd swap in a b-15) the setup would be cheap, reliable(er) etc, etc. you got a lot to learn. start reading!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

heres the link to a thread talking about the b-14 saw on ebay with skyline headlight/taillight conversion. the pics on the ebay page don't show up but this thread might help you picture the car a little bit better. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=33906&highlight=skyline


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Here are pics of KuyaPrax's ride...He's also a NissanForums member.


















All that custom modification cost a lot of $$$$$ enough to buy a new car and it also means the car is gonna sit in the shop for weeks at a time...you wont be able to use it until all the chopping, welding, bondoing and painting are done.

If you're planning to do some heavy modding like that, better set your priorities straight.

I'd say get the car first and think of what to do next..It'll just pop in your mind. Good luck


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Please do some research on the Sentra you intend on buying.

Too many newbs are showing up here asking if they can drop a Skyline motor into their Sentra...come on now...do a little research, and find out for yourself how rediculous this is.

No Skyline tails will bolt in. You will have to pay for a body shop to mold them onto the rear end. The entire rear can be customized, but it will cost you.

Please spend some time researching, and then you will realize how outrageous your ideas are.


----------



## elPedro (Aug 2, 2003)

found this..http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...bayphotohosting....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

linky no worky


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

elPedro said:


> *** it just seems to me that you people are being overly harsh, tell me I am wrong


welcome to nissan forums.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

elPedro said:


> found this..http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...bayphotohosting....



good find!!! now if you show me a page that doesnt COME with windows, that would be exciting...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

> My guess is you're talking about the engine in the r32-r34 gt-r, the rb26dett. This engine (as well as all other engines in the skyline) is set up for rwd, while the sentra is fwd.
> 
> 
> > only a quick corrections.. if you are talking bout the rb26dett motor, it is the GT-R motor, it is awd not rwd.. the rwd one is the rb26det or the GT-S model that goes for the R34s, the R33's are RB25dett GT-Rs or rb25det for the GTS and the R32 run rb20det's for the gt-s and rb20dett's for the GT-R i believe... not positive on the last one.. the all GT-R models are AWD but i do believe that they make a FWD RB20det motor now adays... these guys are right, its not worth putting all the money for different tail lights.. and it looks gaunty anyways.. i had a friend that drop 9k to make the rear end of a galant look like a lexus IS300 and it looks like shit cuz that reat is too big for that front.. and the car sucked ass.. it had a lot of miles on it and it was ugly... there is a reason why cars are designed with each rear and tails.. when you change the body of a car.. it loses all value.... that why a rapper had to sell his bently or mecedies, i forget the car exactly, for like 20k cuz intially it wasn't able to put 20's on it so it was tubbed out to fit the wheels... funny how you can spend over 100k on a car and modify it and get jack shit for it when you want to sell it..


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

psulemon said:


> > only a quick corrections.. if you are talking bout the rb26dett motor, it is the GT-R motor, it is awd not rwd.. the rwd one is the rb26det or the GT-S model that goes for the R34s, the R33's are RB25dett GT-Rs or rb25det for the GTS and the R32 run rb20det's for the gt-s and rb20dett's for the GT-R i believe... not positive on the last one.. the all GT-R models are AWD but i do believe that they make a FWD RB20det motor now adays... these guys are right, its not worth putting all the money for different tail lights.. and it looks gaunty anyways.. i had a friend that drop 9k to make the rear end of a galant look like a lexus IS300 and it looks like shit cuz that reat is too big for that front.. and the car sucked ass.. it had a lot of miles on it and it was ugly... there is a reason why cars are designed with each rear and tails.. when you change the body of a car.. it loses all value.... that why a rapper had to sell his bently or mecedies, i forget the car exactly, for like 20k cuz intially it wasn't able to put 20's on it so it was tubbed out to fit the wheels... funny how you can spend over 100k on a car and modify it and get jack shit for it when you want to sell it..
> 
> 
> Right, the rb26dett is in the gt-r and those are awd, but I meant the engine itself is positioned in a rwd fashion (as opposed to several other awd cars that have the engine positioned like a fwd car). Kinda hard to explain in words, lol


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

OK you tools - take a gander at this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1126950

There are such things as 4-door skylines.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Yea, just thought Id also add, ther ARE 4-door Skylines.

-Nissan Skyline GT-R Autech Version 40th Anniversary-
4-door model based on 2 door chassis to which 4 door pillars and roof supports were added. Newly designed rear door and fender parts were used with this modified chassis. The rear fenders were HAND MADE.
Came with the infamous RB26DETT, modified turbo, intercooler, high perfomance cam, and CPU components.
390bph. Carbon fiber rear wing, 18"wheels and large oval shaped muffler were also added. The 400-Rs front styling was trasplanted onto the 4door model.
- Full name: GT-R Autech Version tuned by Nismo
- Made in 97 for the 40th Anniversary


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

we aren't saying there aren't 4-dr skylines, just that turning a sentra into a skyline is nearly impossible


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Turning a Sentra into a Skyline _is completely_ impossible. If it came off the factory floor with a Sentra badge, then no matter how much money you spend, it's still a Sentra.

That doesn't mean you can't put Skyline heads/tails on it, or whatever. R34 heads and tails have been done at least once on the 4-door B14 chassis, although the results were not great, IMO. The curviness of the Sentra body was lost when the angularity of the R34 tails was added to the rear. The headlights have potential to work well with the lines, but on the example I saw, the hood had been cut oddly to incorporate the headlights, and it threw off the entire front end. Someone really needs to give it a shot and do it justice.

However, unless you have a ridiculous amount of money to drop into your vehicle and have a lot of good connections (I'm not talking about your buddy that works at the local rice shop), an RB-powered Sentra, especially one utilizing the '26's AWD tranny is impossible. The amount of work, fabrication, engineering, and rebuilding of the vehicle would entail tens of thousands of dollars, all for a vehicle with terrible handling. It might be a show-stopper for a year or two (assuming the rest of the car was up to par), but it's simply not worth the trouble. There are great engines available for the FWD setup the B14 platform uses that will retain the decent handling that the 200SX/Sentra has, and not cost $50,000+. If you want to be different, snag a 20v SR20VE, or an SR16VE N1, or the GTi-R DET.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

elPedro said:


> Well for one, you are right about saying I am a high school student but I am not some wannbe or idoit as it seems everyone is implying... I just had an idea and thought I would see if it is practical or possible. I just wanted to build a sweet sentra to blow away all the hondas in my area(Ontario canada... apparently Canada is a civic nation god damnit) since my area packed to the dim with alot of honda losers (tho not all honda drivers are losers, just some). I said "save up" because I want to be able to buy the sentra and do some body and engine work soon after, I realize it is a cheap car. Only reason why I wanted skyline tail lights on the sentra cause I really don't like the back of the sentra and really love the skyline tail lights. I was wondering about the skyline engine line cause if it was not too much to put it in and it work good why not (you are telling me none of you would put a skyline engine in your sentra if it could work good and didn't cost too much). Plus I remember reading earlier that b15 engine doesn't handle turbos well. These were just questions, no need to kill me for it. ... God I would have never put "thanks for any input" if I knew everyone was freakin crazy on these forums. Serious... if I knew it was such a bad idea I wouldn't have asked.
> 
> thanks for the info tho.
> 
> ...


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

> As for being harsh, we all have to deal with it until we have been around for a while, and everyone gets used to you. Just like in high school.


right.
survival of the fittest (or those who can kiss the most moderator ass)
:lame:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

lol, omg this thread is too funny


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

rbloedow said:


> OK you tools - take a gander at this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1126950
> 
> There are such things as 4-door skylines.



:dumbass: :fluffy: :banhump: 

Did you even read the thread?


----------



## elPedro (Aug 2, 2003)

Well anyways... I have decided to drop my dream of the sentra... for now.. I am going to buy a 1998 240SX and probably get rb20dett ( I think it is called) engine or KA engine ( or one of engines samo mentioned, Im researching damit)... I fell in love with 240sx once I found that you can get a skyline skirt and it has really good modiability (not sure if that is a word)... 
muhahah can't flame me now can you?

From,
a nissan loving newbie


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

elPedro said:


> Well anyways... I have decided to drop my dream of the sentra... for now.. I am going to buy a 1998 240SX and probably get rb20dett ( I think it is called) engine or KA engine ( or one of engines samo mentioned, Im researching damit)... I fell in love with 240sx once I found that you can get a skyline skirt and it has really good modiability (not sure if that is a word)...
> muhahah can't flame me now can you?
> 
> From,
> a nissan loving newbie



yea, we still can newb, u dont even know what engine is interchangeable....rb20dett? lol. and the 20sx COMES with the KA24...keep em coming cuz i sure can


----------



## elPedro (Aug 2, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> yea, we still can newb, u dont even know what engine is interchangeable....rb20dett? lol. and the 20sx COMES with the KA24...keep em coming cuz i sure can


I said I am researching.. but I guess I had that coming...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

elPedro said:


> I said I am researching.. but I guess I had that coming...



haha, at least u have a sense of humor while being flamed and thats always a plus on this forum :cheers:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

There's no such thing as an RB20DETT. The only factory biturbo setup on an RB-series was on the RB26DETT. However, there's an RB20DE and an RB20DET, which are good engines, sharing many parts with it's infamous brother, the '26. The major bonus of the RB20s is that the factory S13 driveline mates perfectly with the RB20 transmission.

There's also the more potent RB25DE and DET, and of course, as you know, the RB26DETT, which can be used in a 240SX utilizing an RB25DET transmission and a custom driveshaft.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Hehehehehehehhe OMG this thread is funny......*sigh* there is NO WAY you could transverse mount a RB20DET....anyway the RB20DET is a total waste of time and money  anyway there never was a Twin turbo RB20 produced...ever (well offically....you could make one if your keen.....)

Why dont you just import a 4 Door R31-34 Skyline? Or if you really want to be diffrent import a Skyline Stationwagon? Like a Stagea RS with a RB26DETT (factory standard Nissan) FFS My mum owns a R31 Skyline Stationwagon....

After pulling apart so many Skylines and other cars closely related to Skylines (The car Australian Skyline owners hate), its so funny listening to what Americans think they can do with Skyline parts..... :cheers:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> After pulling apart so many Skylines and other cars closely related to Skylines (The car Australian Skyline owners hate), its so funny listening to what Americans think they can do with Skyline parts..... :cheers:



I understand your amusement, but it looks like he changed his mind about the Sentra, and is now looking at a 240SX (I'm not sure what model - S13 fastback/coupe, or the S14). I've seen RB20DET's, RB25DET's, and RB26DETT's swapped into those cars without too much trouble.

Here in the states, these swaps are almost as common as a Civic with a huge aluminum spoiler.


----------



## Kurt280z (May 6, 2004)

*Really want a skyline?*

Hi, well, I just saw a sweet Datsun Bluebird with a huge R32 (I think it was an R32) engine on it.
Well, I think that if you really really are going to the Skyline looking you need another car that can be more reliable to modify (i mean a cheap car that wont hurt to be cutted in parts) and maybe one with an already powerful engine. I live in mexico, we have TONS of Sentras (here they are called Tsurus) they are the most comon taxi cab here. And we dont have a lot of imported cars, Mitsubishi, Honda, and Toyota have just arrived. But I found an imported 1992 Maxima in GREAT shape and low millage, it have the V6 24V, and it runs great and powerful, it also have the 5speed manual tranny (luxury cars dont have manual trannys here) all leather, and everything works fine, it cost me 60,000 pesos (about 6,000dlls) but here in mexico thats a cheap ride, but I know you can find a cool Maxima for 2,500 or 3,000us dlls.
Since Maximas arrived here on 1995 this model is kinda rare and it catches the attention but I think im going to convert it into a Skyline but oviously a 1992 Skyline, I think you can do that instead of investing tons of money on a sentra because you will have to add turbos and stuff to have more power, at least the Maxima beats every Honda (except SIR) arround here.
Good luck with your project.
By the way if someone have pics of a Maxyline (you understand? maxima-skyline?? hu?? :S) conversion, it will be very helpful.
Thanks a lot


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.........let me know, i will gladly trade you some of our sentra parts, for some of yours 


and now, to beat you for digging up this thread  j/k

there was someone else that did the skyline rearend conversion, but i cant find it atm, maybe someone else has it........


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Exalta said:


> Here are pics of KuyaPrax's ride...He's also a NissanForums member.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That car with a sr20det in it would be hot and the fmic would add to the skyline look


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

actually, those taillights look horrible on the sentra... not wide enough..


----------



## hopeingforaskyline (Apr 28, 2004)

elPedro said:


> Hey all.. What I am trying to save up for is a sentra probably around 03 and then somehow import the back of the body of a skyline so I can install the skyline backlits on the sentra (I am thinking I would probably have to weld it on) .... but I have no clue if this is even possible? Anyone know if it is? Also can the sentra fit and handle a skyline engine?
> 
> what I am trying to go for is the 4 door skyline. I realize what I am thinking will be probably very hard if even possible but hey a 4 dr skyline would be sweet and I think one of a kind unless people saw this and copied it.
> 
> oh well thanks for any input.




Nissan Skylines are rear wheel drive that would take some major mods, also a Skyline is muck wider than a Sentra. The only way that would work is if you was to cut the Skyline rear-end down the middle maybe 6 inches. You will end up spending a grip of money for that mod


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Americans and Skylines....*sigh*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> Americans and Skylines....*sigh*



aussies and chevys err i mean holdens :thumbup: 

just kiddin ever see a left hand drive gm made car look at a holden


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

just got the june issue import tuner and there was is a story in there about a 4door skyline... called 'Lightning Strikes Twice, Blitz brings the thunder with its four-door ER34 Skyline D1 Drift Car'... have not yet had time to read... but looks good


----------

